
Ask HN: How are accelerators of any value? - jimsojim
Principally, how is an accelerator (like YC), as an institution, any different than universities? which just capitalizes on the selection bias. What is the net value added of the &quot;education&quot;? OR is it just a signalling factor and access to the alumni network. Considering the slim chances of success with any startup, do these accelerators really make a difference for the majority of startups?
======
RNeff
YC runs a free, online Startup School each year. All of the videos are
available at [https://www.startupschool.org/](https://www.startupschool.org/)
Watch them, and see if you learn anything.

The actual onsite program has an acceptance rate in single digit percentage.
The last invitation-only Demo Day held at the Computer History Museum was
completely full. See [https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/20/here-are-
the-63-startups-t...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/20/here-are-
the-63-startups-that-launched-today-at-y-combinators-s18-demo-day-1/) and
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/21/all-59-startups-that-
launc...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/21/all-59-startups-that-launched-
today-at-y-combinators-s18-demo-day-2/)

So yes to all of your questions: great education; great connections to alumni;
great connections to VCs and mentors; and YC staff have tons of experience.

------
PaulHoule
In the case of YC the proof is in the pudding. I don't think any other
accelerator has anywhere near as good of a record.

Of course YC's location gives their companies an access to exits that you
couldn't get in say Fresno, CA or Paramus, NJ.

